# Measuring Spokes Correctly?



## shawn57187 (May 2, 2016)

Am I measuring these spokes correctly? They look about 10-7/8.

The old spokes mated a Schwinn script front hub and bend 2spd manual to 26" Schwinn s7 rims.  

Thanks!


----------



## momo608 (May 2, 2016)

Measure the length from under the J bend. measurement L. The way you're doing it it looks more like
10 3/4". I cut off that excess on my 12" scale so I could put the scale under the J bend. Most spokes are sold in metric sizes these days and knowing that can save you money when shopping.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 2, 2016)

looks like 10 3/4 to me


----------



## rustjunkie (May 2, 2016)

A great tool to have is a park spoke ruler. It will also measure bearings and cotter pins.
Cheap at ~$10, your LBS should be able to order one for you.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 2, 2016)

The above information is correct. Once your do your calc, you may have to go up one size (2mm or so) if you're using spoke washers and/or interlacing where the wheel previously was not interlaced.  On the plus side, if your spokes are _slightly_ too long, you can get them back to length if you use the spoke washers and/or interlace.


----------

